# Left Over Sea Chasers in stock



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

We just got in a left over 1800RG Sea Chaser, and a 2100CC Sea Chaser if you want pricing give us a call. They are priced to move! We also have a left over 2150 Bay Stealth, 20 Sea Quest Wa, 22 Sea Quest wa, and a Dual console 20 Sea Quest. Questions let me know! Also we have a big inventory on small outboards!:usaflag call for pricing or pm!


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks forthe calls and pms. The 1800 Sea Chaser we have at $15000.00


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

Was driving by there this morning and saw the 2100CC. Wish I was in the market for a new rig.


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm impressed with the boats after checking them out in depth:usaflag, and the company is easy to deal with.


----------

